# seeing yourself on the news



## mikeN (Dec 14, 2009)

on-scene.  always fun.  Not only does a van roll over, but it was full of children.  No major injuries.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Dec 14, 2009)

Fun isn't it?    The camera always seems to hit you just as you have the dorkiest expression or are bending over.  The last time I was physically in the news it was a photo of me at the end of a 24 hour mission, no sleep, and glazed over expression.  It was originally taken for the local paper, but the photot was briefly shown on FOX News that night...  kinda cool... but man did I look wasted...  

The time before that my back was to the camera and I had my hand on my hip in a very teenage girl sort of way... not cool... then they showed me again as I was putting on my harness for a rappel...  the image as I tugged and pulled to snug the harness...  not pretty... any of you that climb or do rope rescue know what I mean...


----------



## foxfire (Dec 14, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Fun isn't it?    The camera always seems to hit you just as you have the dorkiest expression or are bending over.  The last time I was physically in the news it was a photo of me at the end of a 24 hour mission, no sleep, and glazed over expression.  It was originally taken for the local paper, but the photot was briefly shown on FOX News that night...  kinda cool... but man did I look wasted...
> 
> The time before that my back was to the camera and I had my hand on my hip in a very teenage girl sort of way... not cool... then they showed me again as I was putting on my harness for a rappel...  the image as I tugged and pulled to snug the harness...  not pretty... any of you that climb or do rope rescue know what I mean...



LOL!!! yeah I know what you mean. 
Erase mental picture of mountain Q, erase mental picture...............


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Dec 14, 2009)

And don't forget this rule: Make the news and the first round is on you.


----------



## gamma6 (Dec 15, 2009)

i run from the camera, i'm there to help save a life not be a rock star.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 15, 2009)

I've been on the news... but unless you knew it was me...


----------



## WarDance (Dec 15, 2009)

The last time I was in the news I was applying for a job I didn't get.  It was an article about how bad the economy was (the job fair I was at has 3 employers).


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 16, 2009)

Here, if you're lucky (or unlucky) enough to appear on the TV, it means you buy ice cream for the crew. 

...and it better be the good stuff.


----------



## bunkie (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm convinced Tillamook anything is the nectar of the Gods.


----------



## Dominion (Dec 16, 2009)

First time I made the paper was a rollover.  Big guy, no injuries at all or medical history.  Took him in for precations due to the mechanism (IE his car was JACKED).  I had my picture taken while I was standing over the patient.  I had just walked up and was taking a moment to assess everything.  Literally for 5 seconds, the picture was snapped right before I started to work and help the fire guys.  But my supervisor brought the paper in and said I looked like I had my thumb up my butt while the fire guys did all the work.  <_<


----------



## medicdan (Dec 16, 2009)

Mike, would that accident happen to have been in Watertown? 

Indeed, it is nice (although always unflattering) to be seen in the news for work in EMS. All too often, unfortunately, our actions are skewed by naive reporters... I am not looking for credit or validation, just accurate facts.


----------



## zmedic (Dec 16, 2009)

We used to have to bring in ice cream when we were in the paper. Here's me from a few years ago. I'm on the right. And yes, I got a lot of comments on that my partner's butt looked better.


----------



## amberdt03 (Dec 16, 2009)

i always was told if you're seen on the news then that means you buy steak for the whole shift. Ice cream was for if you popped a curb while driving.


----------



## Dominion (Dec 16, 2009)

Holy crap, Ice cream for popping a curb?  I might as well just bring in a five gallon bucket for the month.


----------



## piranah (Dec 16, 2009)

i was in the paper while strapping a LBB pt to the stretcher after a car vs. motorbike....needless to say motorbike didnt win...my captain actually called me to tell me and said i made us look "professional"...i was surprised to find me in the paper....dead sexy i might add..jk..(I'm sorry i had to lol)


----------



## EMSLaw (Dec 16, 2009)

zmedic said:


> We used to have to bring in ice cream when we were in the paper. Here's me from a few years ago. I'm on the right. And yes, I got a lot of comments on that my partner's butt looked better.



And the cop holding the IV bag looks like he's thinking, "We shoulda just shot him."


----------



## firecoins (Dec 17, 2009)

The link I am giving does not have my picture although I made the news on it.  http://wcbstv.com/topstories/tappan.zee.bridge.2.691613.html


----------



## WarDance (Dec 17, 2009)

zmedic said:


> We used to have to bring in ice cream when we were in the paper. Here's me from a few years ago. I'm on the right. And yes, I got a lot of comments on that my partner's butt looked better.



Your partner has quite the butt!


----------



## CollegeBoy (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm finding more humor in the headline below the picture


> Music, Booze & Mud


I don't know what they're talking about, but whatever it is I can imagine it involving the cops and an ambulance by the time it's over


----------



## EMSLaw (Dec 17, 2009)

RuralEMT said:


> I'm finding more humor in the headline below the picture
> 
> I don't know what they're talking about, but whatever it is I can imagine it involving the cops and an ambulance by the time it's over



It might have been one heck of a good time, though!


----------



## karaya (Dec 17, 2009)

gamma6 said:


> i run from the camera, I'm there to help save a life not be a rock star.


 
Out of thousands of EMS scenes that I've photographed for news, magazines and book publications, I have yet to see a medic flee from my lens.  It's best to stay focused on patient care and not be concerned if you will wind up in the news.


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Jan 9, 2010)

11/6/09... the first time I ever saw myself on TV. (pics attached)

The only reason I actually got to watch the video unfold as it was aired - I injured myself on that call.  While moving our pt to the hospital stretcher, I was the short girl at the tall end of the stretcher... grade II a/c shoulder separation.  6 weeks of absolute boredom (except for when I was in PT)

The first time I was on TV I was working nights.  It was for a vehicle vs building.  I was using the LT's Maglite to look into the building for a victim, for which there was none.  I didn't know that there was a freelance camera man on scene until the next morning.  I was turning in my radios and stuff and one of our "old timers" looks at me, says "turn around".  I turn around and she says "Yup, that was your a$$ I saw on TV this morning".  I will never forget that for as long as I live.


(edited cuz I can't spell after the Restoril is flowing through the veins)


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 9, 2010)

Grr... I've been in a few pictures that my school's been using to publicize our new building. 

http://www.westernu.edu/bin/news/video/hec_opening/index.html

Picture 1 and 25 and picture 1 is everywhere on the website.

Here's a picture that's been making the rounds in the papers. Second row from the back on the left...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 10, 2010)

n7lxi said:


> Here, if you're lucky (or unlucky) enough to appear on the TV, it means you buy ice cream for the crew.
> 
> ...and it better be the good stuff.


 
Amen brother......amen. Preach it!

Those of us from the Northwest know what good ice cream is. Do I hear and amen from the northwesterners?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Yea, have not made the news for anything EMS related yet. Last time I was though, someone got a lovely shot of me yelling my head off right after my football team won the state championship. Absolutly lovely picture. Makes me run now every time a reporter or cameraman is anywhere near. With luck, I can avoid the press while on scene. (Or did I just jinx myself?)


----------



## CAOX3 (Jan 10, 2010)

It ssems your always caught in some compromising position.  I use stealh mode when I see the news trucks. h34r:


----------

